# Cypriot currency



## MDUK (Feb 15, 2010)

i have found some leftover Cypriot pounds so was going to put them on ebay. But before i do i just want to check they are still legal tender - can anyone advise please.

£5 red picture of a statues head (side view -looks like it has a hat on ) seems to be dated )?) 1.2.2001 old building with domes on reverse
£10 green statues head looking head on dated 1.2.2001 again bird/ram/turtle on reverse
£20 blue - head and shoulders of statue dated 1.10.1997 sail boat on reverse.

thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MDUK said:


> i have found some leftover Cypriot pounds so was going to put them on ebay. But before i do i just want to check they are still legal tender - can anyone advise please.
> 
> £5 red picture of a statues head (side view -looks like it has a hat on ) seems to be dated )?) 1.2.2001 old building with domes on reverse
> £10 green statues head looking head on dated 1.2.2001 again bird/ram/turtle on reverse
> ...


We have had the Euro for 2 years. Cyprus pounds are no longer legal tender.
Sorry.


----------



## MDUK (Feb 15, 2010)

Veronica said:


> We have had the Euro for 2 years. Cyprus pounds are no longer legal tender.
> Sorry.


"Bug**r" 

thanks


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

MDUK said:


> "Bug**r"
> 
> thanks


I have some too. I am hoping someone starts collecting them soon.


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

MDUK said:


> i have found some leftover Cypriot pounds so was going to put them on ebay. But before i do i just want to check they are still legal tender - can anyone advise please.



The Central Bank of Cyprus will still exchange the notes for you. 

Central Bank Of Cyprus - ?????? ?????????

_*Q: Is there a time limit in the exchange of the Cyprus pound banknotes and coins into euro?	*
_ 
A: The Central Bank will exchange, without charges, Cyprus pound banknotes until the end of 2017 and Cyprus pound coins until the end of 2009.​
You don't even have to hurry, though you do need to go to Nicosia.
Mands


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

AradippouTales said:


> The Central Bank of Cyprus will still exchange the notes for you.
> 
> Central Bank Of Cyprus - ?????? ?????????
> 
> ...


Thats handy to know for if I come across a secret stash of them somewhere


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Thats handy to know for if I come across a secret stash of them somewhere


Only if you know where the Central Bank is! Have to confess I have *no* idea 
Mands


----------



## MDUK (Feb 15, 2010)

AradippouTales said:


> The Central Bank of Cyprus will still exchange the notes for you.
> 
> Central Bank Of Cyprus - ?????? ?????????
> 
> ...


Thanks,if i get back there i can take them with me


----------



## PeterJWall (Jul 24, 2008)

*Old Cyprus Banknotes*



Veronica said:


> We have had the Euro for 2 years. Cyprus pounds are no longer legal tender.
> Sorry.


Old Cyprus Pound banknotes are exchangable for ever. Maybe at a local bank, but certainly at Central Bank. They are not "legal tender" i.e. cannot be used in shops, etc but retain their value with Central Bank of Cyprus. Coins have ceased to be exchangable.


----------



## Austian Prince (May 9, 2011)

*Cypriot Currency*

For anyone in the UK - Cyprus Pounds can still be exchanged at Thomas Exchange UK Limited, 13 Maddox Street, London W1S 2QG. In fact at the moment they are still able to exchange many of the pre Euro currencies, even after all this time, although I think many of the notes from some countries become worthless in 2012.


----------



## judeivan (Aug 10, 2009)

*Mrs J L Schofield*

Hi try the leftover currency site Leftover Currency - convert your foreign coins and notes to cash I had some out of circulation Dutch money and got a good rate of exchange for it. Good luck


----------

